# 850xp snorkel info



## KidRock (Nov 19, 2010)

A buddy of mine has a 2011 850xp. He wants a stealth snorkel. He wanted to buy a kit and I told him don't waste his money, told him give me a week to come up with a plan. I read the thread in the how to's but there are no pics and no parts list. Any help??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

pics are here

http://www.flickr.com/photos/jlprincon03/page3/

about half way down they start.


----------

